# Is this Qi ?



## Jcb123 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello,
I have this thing to where I can isolate a "tingling" feeling in almost any part of my body. I can make it's intensity high or low. *I can also do it throughout my whole body. If I do it at an intense level I sometimes start to shake and my eyes cross/flutter. I would almost relate it to an adrenaline rush but its a bit different. Its more "electric" feeling. *I've been able to do this since I was a kid and people have said this is reki, or qi energy. Could someone please share some thoughs in what this could be.*

Thanks


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 2, 2011)

It's not hard to do, and I don't think it has anything to do with qi.  I can cause the same thing by concentrating on certain emotional states.  I guess you could call it qi, but that doesn't make it meaningful, or connect it to martial arts in any way.


----------



## Steve (Feb 2, 2011)

While I don't believe that this is qi, it does remind me of a time when I was on a plane.  Lady I sat next to would sneeze and then convulse for about 10 seconds.  It was a little alarming, so after about the fourth time I asked her if she was okay.  

"Fine," she replied.  "I have a medical condition where, every time I sneeze I have an orgasm."  When I asked her if she was taking anything for it, she said, "Pepper."


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Mar 29, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> While I don't believe that this is qi, it does remind me of a time when I was on a plane.  Lady I sat next to would sneeze and then convulse for about 10 seconds.  It was a little alarming, so after about the fourth time I asked her if she was okay.
> 
> "Fine," she replied.  "I have a medical condition where, every time I sneeze I have an orgasm."  When I asked her if she was taking anything for it, she said, "Pepper."



LMAO!! True story?


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 29, 2011)

Ki from my perspective is the unification of mind and body. That means if you concentrate enough your body should feel more energized and your mind more focused.So yeah what you descirbed sounds like what I would call ki, but its phisiological in nature so if you are looking for some kind of supernatural ki I can't help you identify that.


----------



## threethirty (Apr 11, 2011)

when I am meditating sometimes I get either a pulsing (from one hand to the other if they are facing eachother) or a warm sensation in my hands. does this sound like Qi or is this just blood pooling, or some other normal circulatory happening?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcb123 said:


> Hello,
> I have this thing to where I can isolate a "tingling" feeling in almost any part of my body. I can make it's intensity high or low. *I can also do it throughout my whole body. If I do it at an intense level I sometimes start to shake and my eyes cross/flutter. I would almost relate it to an adrenaline rush but its a bit different. Its more "electric" feeling. *I've been able to do this since I was a kid and people have said this is reki, or qi energy. Could someone please share some thoughs in what this could be.*
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like shinning. LOL


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 12, 2011)

Ki, i think is biological and has a natural explanation, so to answer your question it is probably both.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Apr 18, 2011)

There is a way to find out if what you're feeling is qi or not ... Look up some qi cultivation excercise videos ... after that compare what you feel while doing those excercises with what you felt when you isolate the tingling sensation ... that should help you a little in identifying ... after i do my basic qi cultivation excercises i feel like my qi exit points are emitting some energy feels like something excess leaking out in a tingling sorta way...maybe thats what you're feeling. Keep practicing.


----------



## shirobanryunotora (May 15, 2011)

Jcb123 said:


> Hello,
> I have this thing to where I can isolate a "tingling" feeling in almost any part of my body. I can make it's intensity high or low. *I can also do it throughout my whole body. If I do it at an intense level I sometimes start to shake and my eyes cross/flutter. I would almost relate it to an adrenaline rush but its a bit different. Its more "electric" feeling. *I've been able to do this since I was a kid and people have said this is reki, or qi energy. Could someone please share some thoughs in what this could be.*
> 
> Thanks


Hi-was intrigued by your description of this "energy". It does sound similar to the descriptions of qi so may well be that you have the capacity to collect and concentrate that energy form.

However,there may be an alternative. Are you able to or do you have Obe's(out of body experiences)? There are many books available on this obe capability which indicate a usage of energy that produces a similar effect to yours.There is also a website (www.iacworld.org) dedicated to such phenomena and research which may help you discover for yourself what this energy form is.

hope this helps-till the next rr


----------



## Stealthy (May 23, 2011)

Jcb123 said:


> Hello,
> I have this thing to where I can isolate a "tingling" feeling in almost any part of my body. I can make it's intensity high or low. *I can also do it throughout my whole body. If I do it at an intense level I sometimes start to shake and my eyes cross/flutter. I would almost relate it to an adrenaline rush but its a bit different. Its more "electric" feeling. *I've been able to do this since I was a kid and people have said this is reki, or qi energy. Could someone please share some thoughs in what this could be.*
> 
> Thanks


 

I've had a similar experience.

I had been meditating for about half an hour when I felt this incredible warmth spread throughout my body, I cleared up my vision a bit and looked out the window and it seemed the whole world had turned a brilliant golden hue.

Just as I started to think I must have hit the jackpot and all those years meditating were beginning to pay off, I looked down and found my hand to be gentle cupping my balls.

True story.
_____________

On a serious note, Shirobanryunotora do you believe all these claims are genuine out body experiences?

Personally I do not, a true out of body experience is insanely difficult and requires the meditator to slow their heart rate down to a ridiculously low rate. The "body of light" is as real if not more so than the physical body with the sole exception that it is uninhibited by the material world. According to Voodoo practice this state is facilitated by the ingestion of a potentially lethal substance which while no doubt being ultimately unnecessary does give insight into the difficulties involved.

While I have personally asked OBE aficionado's if they have real OBE's and they always say "yes", I still do not believe it. More than likely they experience the normal "dreamlike state" while still awake. You can travel different places blah, blah, blah but at the same time you are still sitting there in your body "dreaming".


----------



## shirobanryunotora (May 26, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> I've had a similar experience.
> 
> I had been meditating for about half an hour when I felt this incredible warmth spread throughout my body, I cleared up my vision a bit and looked out the window and it seemed the whole world had turned a brilliant golden hue.
> 
> ...


Hi-am not sure is my immediate answer-i have had rather lucid dream moments though no obe as i understand them whilst in the normal state-the literature seems to indicate the possibility of being in two places eg physically in bed whilst mentally out elsewhere.

The only time i can achieve such is whilst doing shamanic practices.This involves longtime meditation and trance state activation using diet restriction,trance music rhythm and the ingestion of shamanic herb mix.The body of light is then somehow activated and whilst with eyes closed, inner dimensions (of some nature) are then revealed and can be interacted with.

Yes agree with you that it seems more likely that somehow the activation of both hemispheres of the brain facilitate the activation of two experiences at the same time.The big question is then whether these states are real or hallucinatory. Some of the statements by obe proponents seem to indicate the existence of other dimensions such as the afterworld, new worlds and so on. There are several books in which scientists have examined this issue and if you would like to research more then let me know and i will supply these references.

It is well known that our five senses are very limited e.g we can only see small part of the spectrum-not radio or xray waves etc so in theory at least the possibility remains that accessing these dimensions is the seeing of these normally unseen wavelength frequencies.

Whether all the recounting by obe proponents is real and correct is of course debatable and subject to personal interpretation.The only personal way to try to come to grips with these ideas is to experience them for yourself.Yet as you have noted this is extremely difficult whilst in a normal state.The shamanic method works though due to the unnormal state required to access these dimensions the experience is very personally subjective.I do not believe all the claims though have a personal interest in reading of them.Shamans of many societies appear able to consistently experience these dimensions and i tend to take more note of their accounts than general obe proponents.I try to keep an open mind mainly because of my own experiences on this issue-hope that answers your query-till the next rr


----------



## Stealthy (May 27, 2011)

shirobanryunotora said:


> ...facilitate the activation of two experiences at the same time.The big question is then whether these states are real or hallucinatory. Some of the statements by obe proponents seem to indicate the existence of other dimensions such as the afterworld, new worlds and so on. There are several books in which scientists have examined this issue and if you would like to research more then let me know and I will supply these references.
> 
> he only personal way to try to come to grips with these ideas is to experience them for yourself. Shamans of many societies appear able to consistently experience these dimensions and I tend to take more note of their accounts than general obe proponents.I try to keep an open mind mainly because of my own experiences on this issue-hope that answers your query-till the next rr


 
Absolutely, you have answered my question perfectly and raised a few more. Yes I would appreciate any references you could share.

"two experiences at the same time" I think says it all, an OBE is not two experiences at the same time, for all intensive purposes the physical body may as well be dead, no part of you remains in it. The experience is not "dreamlike" in any way but rather hyper real(though this may fade in time were the body to actually die before your return).

I tend to think that for the sake of hype and marketing a lot of "lucid dreamers" tend to opt for the "it's an OBE and I can do it" route.

Which does nothing for anyone who actually wants to learn how to do it properly.

As for the "alternate realities", I see them much like the normal levels of dreaming where on very "alert" levels the "dream world" is highly interactive and memorable but at deeper levels self awareness is not always there. Evidenced by the repeat dreams where while experienceing a dream you know you have had the dream before several times but were not conscious at the time.

Since as bodily functions sustaining the consciousness reduce, the ability to remain conscious diminishes one has to ask the question..."if I am able to remain conscious throughout the deepest levels of sleep then would that not be akin to remaining conscious even after the physical body has passed?".

If so, then I would say the very subtle world of deepest sleep is a true example of an alternate reality even though not necessarily seperate from this one.

Personally I have only had three accounts of genuine OBE related intel throughout my life (and yes due to meditating one or two hours at a time for many years, I can "Lucid Dream" on demand which has nothing to do with OBE's). The first was on the Hippie farm growing up and it was merely a wise man telling me what to eat and how to prepare it, purely for the purposes of making sure I knew exactly how dangerous it was and NOT to do it. The second was a personal experience which did not require the ingestion of thus unsaid substance but rather a by-product of extreme physical exhaustion followed by relaxed meditation. The third was an account of a friends brother where in this instance my friend walked in on his brother who had previously been told NO voodoo in the house since his brother was just visiting and my friend is opposed to the practice.

Due to knowing first hand that a prerequisite for an OBE is slowing the heart rate down to a virtual stand still and the proliferation of the idea that Ninja could slow their heart rates down(thanks to the TV series the Master) I have often wondered if Ninja could do it but I have never found any evidence of this whatsoever.

In anticipation of potential confusion I must highlight that I personally believe in the Buddhist cosmology model with Mount Meru and the four continents(the entire physical universe being one quarter of one continent).

With Respect,
Stealthy.


----------



## shirobanryunotora (May 29, 2011)

Hi again-it is clear you have thought much on this issue from your comments in the last post and agree strongly with your comments on the marketing hype this issue generates.Now onto your questions-

The levels or dimensions i refer to are those delineated in the refs below and to which some of the quantum physicists refer to in their theories.We live in a 3 dimensional world subject to at least two more-gravity and time.Beyond these we can only theorise.It is known that we can only experience between 1/60th-1/20th of all that is.

This is because for example our eyes only perceive less than 10% of the electromagnetic spectrum, our ears only hear less than 10% of the audio spectrum, we only use between 10-30% of our brain at any one time and so on.Due to these reasons some physicists theorise a multi entwined dimensional reality-estimates usually range from9-27.

In simple terms...
The science seems to indicate that by altering the balance of substances in our body-oxygen levels,hormonal levels and enzyme levels etc other dimensions are then revealed.These dimensions are then further subject to that body's particular interpretation-each person is somewhat different due to physical,mental,cultural differences etc.However the refs below show that even after taking into account these differences there remains much of a similar nature.

What appears most interesting to me from this viewpoint is that death means 0% oxygen and etc so i wonder if that means 100% of the dimensions may be revealed if the dead has the nous to look and perceive without prejudice.

Some of the references are-
"The center of the cyclone"-John C. Lilly
"Inner paths to outer space" -E.Frecska/S.Wojtowicz/L.E.Luna/R.Strassman
"Dmt-the spirit molecule"-R.Strassman
"True hallucinations and the archaic revival"-Terence Mckenna
"The road to Eleusis"-R.Wassoon/A.Hofmann/C.Ruck

Good luck in your research and hope this helps-till the next rr


----------



## Stealthy (May 29, 2011)

Interesting perspective, thank you for your insight and the additional references.


----------



## shirobanryunotora (May 30, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> Interesting perspective, thank you for your insight and the additional references.


Hi again-some further refs you may find useful-

"The lost secret of death"-P.Novak
"Supernatural"-G.Hancock
"The wisdom of the overself"-P.Brunton
"Survival-body,mind and death in the light of psychic experience"
-D.Lorimer

The above authors are not scientists as such,though their works are,in my opinion,
quite detailed and relevant etc-till the next rr


----------



## JRRodriguezIV (Dec 30, 2011)

threethirty said:


> when I am meditating sometimes I get either a pulsing (from one hand to the other if they are facing eachother) or a warm sensation in my hands. does this sound like Qi or is this just blood pooling, or some other normal circulatory happening?



Without blood, muscles, tendons, bones, etc., there is no Qi Power. What you are experiencing is definitely normal, but without a teacher to guide you it could lead to bad habits and wrong practice. There are literally thousands of different experiences you can feel, no book or on-line query can guide you properly. You have to see a qualified teacher nearest you, as it could get dangerous to both your physical and mental state or health.

Good luck,

JR Rodriguez IV
www.XinyiMeditation.com


----------



## JRRodriguezIV (Dec 30, 2011)

Jcb123 said:


> Hello,
> I have this thing to where I can isolate a "tingling" feeling in almost any part of my body. I can make it's intensity high or low. *I can also do it throughout my whole body. If I do it at an intense level I sometimes start to shake and my eyes cross/flutter. I would almost relate it to an adrenaline rush but its a bit different. Its more "electric" feeling. *I've been able to do this since I was a kid and people have said this is reki, or qi energy. Could someone please share some thoughs in what this could be.*
> 
> Thanks



Sounds like Qi/Reki to me. You have to know where you want to focus it, each person is different. If you're into martial arts or health arts, etc., that's where you can focus your practice. Are the feelings only experienced by you, or do others who touch you feel something too? 8- )

Cheers,

JR Rodriguez IV
www.XinyiMeditation.com


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 30, 2011)

I believe in china, there are as many forms of ki there are forms of fire in zoroastrianism (and some i've seen have hundreds of forms of fire)

see for example this site http://heritageinstitute.com/zoroastrianism/worship/fire.htm


----------

